# Trek CrossRip Elite



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

Does anyone own a Trek Cross Rip Elite? I am thinking of buying one but I cannot find one in any bike shop so I would like to have some input regarding this bike.

Thanks!


----------



## the mayor (Nov 18, 2004)

What do you plan on using it for?
It's more of a commuter bike that a cyclocross bike.


----------



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

Mostly for paved rail trails/ green ways and when vacationing on trails that are paved and stone dust.


----------



## the mayor (Nov 18, 2004)

Then it, along with a Specialized Tri Cross....would be a good bike for you.


----------



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

You like this more than the Trek? I liked the fork clearance on the Trek and it can accommodate a 29 inch wheel, not that I would be considering switching.


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

The CrossRip seems really nice for the money. Components are a little low end but the frame and fork along with the massive tire clearance open up a lot of possibilities down the road.


----------



## the mayor (Nov 18, 2004)

Both take "29" wheels....a 29 wheel is the same as a 700 road wheel.
I don't " like" either of them...as in they are pretty much the same bikes...pretty good lower priced, commuter/ path bikes.
Either will be fine for what you want to do with it.
Don't over think it. You obviously like it...buy it and ride it.


----------



## t-dawg (Jul 26, 2006)

The crossrip elite is pretty killer. I would not use it for cross racing, as the geo is a bit relaxed. But the component spec for the money is not bad. The hayes brakes are nice looking and work extremely well(huge upgrade from the bb5's on the base model). The carbon fork is a bit flexy, which is nice on this style of bike as you are looking more for comfort than speed. I have put about 20 miles on one and it is a fun utilitarian bike that just likes to be ridden.


----------



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

It is between the Specialized Elite and the Trek but they are virtually the same bike. 
I will go with the Trek since the geometry is a little better suited to my size. 

How is the shifting on this bike? I know this setup is not the best but I do not want 
to spend a ton of money since my main ride is a FS 
Superfly.

Thanks!


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*Cool looking bike*

Looks like the big 3 are beginning to acknowledge the gravel-multi terrain market. Consider buying the bike from a shop that offers free or discounted tune ups/service and have them zero the shifting in for you. A lot of peoples shifting problems are due to technique. Youll figure it out.


----------



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

That is good advice, as well as keeping the drive train clean.

The only thing I am really uncertain about are the tires. They appear to be real road tires and although I will be riding mostly on pavement, it will be paved rail trails so the pavement is lumpy and rough.

I was thinking of asking them to change them out with some fast rolling/cyclocross, small knobby tires.

Advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*There are a number of all terrain/CX*

tires out there. I really like the 35c Clement MSO CX all terrain tire.


----------



## Clint Beastwood (Dec 28, 2012)

Guys I'm new here and a total noob so bear with me.

I placed an order for a 50cm Elite on Xmas Eve, I'm 5'9" with a 30.5" inseam.

The LBS had a 54cm std CrossRip that I test rode and as soon as I sat on it the salesman said It looked long for me. He looked at the frame specs and compared them to the standard road bike and found that the 54cm model had a 56.8cm top tube length(the 50 has a 54.6cm length). After riding the CrossRip he put me on a really nice Domane 2.0 which measured a true 54cm and the fit was much better. The Tiagra components and compact double on the Domane really convinced me to go for the Elite model even though I think the flat black looks better. 

If the new Sora components feel half as good as the Tiagra on the Domane I'll be happy. I thought the 2300 stuff on the std bike felt nice compared to some of the crap ive ridden in the past.

I'm a bit nervous about the tires too but I'm going to give them a chance and wear em out before deciding on something else.


----------



## t-dawg (Jul 26, 2006)

The new sora is a world better than last years. And Bike fit is a huge debate and many people have opinions and ideas that make sense. I prefer the long and low aproach... which can be achieved on either size that you pick. But the smaller size(50) will make you feel a bit more in control and promote power moves and be a bit more lively. But you may want to swap the stem to get yourself a bit longer and lower. The 54 may feel a bit more stable and apear to be a better fit with less seat post protruding, but with the sloping top tube there is goig to be a bit of post sticking out to achieve proper fit. Fit is a very personal thing. so let the sales man know how you are feeling.


----------



## Clint Beastwood (Dec 28, 2012)

I picked up the bike today and couldn't be happier. After riding both the 54 and 50 I chose the 50 Elite. The smaller frame just felt more nimble and stable under low speed conditions and didnt seem to give up any stability at speed.

The Elite is a step up from the standard CrossRip in every way. I could tell very little difference between the new Sora components and the Tiagra on the Domane I test road previously. The Hayes brakes are very smooth and stopped every bit as good or better than the BB5 brakes on the standard model.

The only negative I can think of so far is the seat is hard and hurts my pelvis a bit. Might havde to change the seat.


----------



## lunna (Mar 12, 2008)

i just ordered my 50 cm cross rip elite a few days ago.

i wish the top tube was an actual 50cm and not a 54 cm.

but once i get the bike and see.

i will know if i goofed. 
can't really do anything else though, 
since that is smallest cross bike model with discs.


----------



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

The size should not be a problem, you have some adjustment in the cockpit length with the saddle, and if you cannot get enough adjustment there, the stem could be changed.

Let me know how you like the bike and please post a photo!


----------



## lunna (Mar 12, 2008)

i am small and ride a 52 cm road bike


----------



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

Did the bike shop fit you?


----------



## Clint Beastwood (Dec 28, 2012)

4cm is only 1.57 inches. Like mentioned above there should be no problem getting the bike to fit you. 

Heres a couple pics from yesterdays 8 mile ride. Couldn't be happier.


----------



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

The bike looks great and so does the scenery, I really miss Wilmington!!


----------



## lunna (Mar 12, 2008)

i have over 40 years race experience.
i can even ride something a little big. 
but i wanted something i could really ride and handle with ease
and i wanted disc brakes more than anything 

those pix make me think the bike will be just fine. 
it is small 
and just has a long-er top tube than other/standard cross race bikes 
which can be fixed with a short stem. 
if i even need a change at all.

eye candy. now even more anxious.


----------



## Clint Beastwood (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks, its nice when it's not 100 degrees out! 

Bike rode great, it had rained yesterday and was pretty sloppy.The bike handled the rougest gravel road section I could find with ease. It's all sand here so bigger tires will be a must for any real single track. I'm also 210lb so I'm no lightweight.


----------



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

You will be fine, if need be it will amount to minor adjustments, you will love the bike!


----------



## lunna (Mar 12, 2008)

how is the pedal / front tire overlap ?
i am hoping the longer top tube is the blessing in disguise
to avoiding tip of shoes touching front tire in cornering


----------



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

I am about 215 and I was thinking the stock tires are strictly road tires and I was thinking of having them changed to a mini knobby tire.


----------



## Clint Beastwood (Dec 28, 2012)

I'll admit the longer top tube may make this bike a bit easier to ride offroad. I notice that I really have to shift my weight back on this bike when i get in anything soft. The next frame size up may be a little easier to lighten the front tire up.

I have clipped my toe on the front tire a couple times. But it was in slow speed turning situations where I had my foot too far forward on the pedal.

I'm now considering bigger tires as wel but not sure on a knobbie. I was thinking something like the schwalbe marathons might work well.


----------



## lunna (Mar 12, 2008)

and you are 5 feet 9 inches ? 
i have owned small road bikes 
where my shoes hit the front tire cornering 
and made for hair raising few seconds.


----------



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

It does not seem logical a bikes design would allow your feet to contact the front wheel when turning?


----------



## lunna (Mar 12, 2008)

i did discuss with the shop 
a additional set of 29'er tubeless rims and tire set for this bike


----------



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

So with larger wheels, your feet would be closer?


----------



## lunna (Mar 12, 2008)

it was very common in smaller frames


----------



## Clint Beastwood (Dec 28, 2012)

Yes 5'9" with a 30/30.5 inseam.

When I clipped the tire was maneuvering from a stop. This did not happen while pedaling in motion.

My foot was also too far forward on the pedal.

Think more about this I was not seated, I had my right foor on the ground and was taking off from a stop.


----------



## lunna (Mar 12, 2008)

if you move the crank/pedal to the say 3 o'clock-towards front of bike position. 
can you move your shoe clipped into pedal 
and get it to touch the front tire if you turn the bars ?


----------



## Clint Beastwood (Dec 28, 2012)

I have stock pedals with no clips. as long as my foot is in the "clipped position" my toe/foot will not touch.

I am a novice!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

Yes, you foot should not reach, unless your bike is 3 sizes too small!


----------



## lunna (Mar 12, 2008)

i guess the point is moot, 
since my 50cm bike was already ordered and is on the way as we speak.
and there is no other size that will fit.
only bigger frames...eeek!

those photos make me anxious.
i am sure i will be happy.


----------



## Clint Beastwood (Dec 28, 2012)

hopefully this puts your mind to rest


----------



## lunna (Mar 12, 2008)

are the cranks 170's ?

the reason for 29'er wheel set 
was to order a bontrager tubeless ready wheel set that the discs can transfer over to

i think 29'er and 700c are nearly the same size rim

but need to see what size tire can fit in frame and forks before that step

. i am super excited to get my new bike now.

it's like Christmas and stuff.


----------



## Clint Beastwood (Dec 28, 2012)

I get 6.75" on the crank which is 172mm or so. 

The wheels are 622x15. I see max recomended width is 32 which is whats on it. 

According to Trek 1.8" wide tires will fit inside the frame/fork. Thats what a 45mm width tire???


----------



## lunna (Mar 12, 2008)

my upgraded wheel set 
will be tubeless 
so not sure what width/tire i will be able to get on there.

i am not going to see my new bike til next year.

ha


----------



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

lunna said:


> i guess the point is moot,
> since my 50cm bike was already ordered and is on the way as we speak.
> and there is no other size that will fit.
> only bigger frames...eeek!
> ...


You see, this is why the top tube needs to be the lenghth it is. I was looking at the geometry of the Specialized Cyclocross and the top tube length is about one inch less than the Trek.

The longer TP equates to a longer wheelbase and a better ride.


----------



## Clint Beastwood (Dec 28, 2012)

So I spent some time reasearching seats/seat adjustment and really dialing in the seat position. I had the seat much too high and forward. I wasnt even sitting on my "sit bones" and my hips were rocking. So, I moved the seat down and back and so far the front end seems much lighter without my weight being carried on the bars as much.

The last time I spent any significant time on a bicycle was before I got my drivers license, I'm 36 now. Even then all I've ever ridden is BMX style and mountain bikes. The road bike aspect is completely new to me. On top of that this is my first "fitted" bike. You guys take that into account when you hear me talk about this bike, especially offroad. I live on the coast where it's all soft sand, I'm 210lb and the bike has small 32c tires on it. Even mountain bikes are tough to ride under these conditions. I had several front tire wash outs venturing offroad. Eventually though it all came to me, I can't "ride the front tire" like a big tire bike(if that makes sense). I really had to pick the front tire up over the smallest obstacles compared what I'm used to.

One other thing I'll admit is I may have shortish arms which could be another reason the 50 felt better for me.

rickcin, so do you have a CrossRip on order yet??


----------



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

The tires that come with the Cross Rip and generally for the road and the bike is considered a Cyclocross. I might ask the dealer to swap out the tires when he gets my bike so I get a tire that will function well on asphalt or stone dust. With a mini knobby tire I could then adjust to the differnt terrain. A higher pressure when cycling on asphalt and then less pressure on unpaved trails.

You should have asked your bike shop to set the seat height and check your riding position. This is all part of the fit and part of their service and if you feel they are not capable of doing this, then stop in a better bike shop and I am sure they would be more than happy to help you.

When I picked up my FS Superfly a few weeks ago, I brought my cleats in and they set me all up, adusted the saddle height, checked my position in the cockpit and reviewed daily maintainence items with me. I just if I just took the bike and left they may not have offered any assistance. My recommendation would be for you to have a knowledgeable person double check your current set-up! Minor adjustmaents could make for a huge difference in comfort and performance.


----------



## Clint Beastwood (Dec 28, 2012)

I agree, when I picked the bike up the salesman I ordered the bike from wasn't there. I was in a rush to ride it and another fellow quickly adjusted the seat and I left. I'll be going back and will most likely buy another seat too. The stock seat is too narrow for me.

This shop has an excellent reputation around town and I'm sure Brian, the salesman, will take care of me.


----------



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

Clint Beastwood said:


> So I spent some time reasearching seats/seat adjustment and really dialing in the seat position. I had the seat much too high and forward. I wasnt even sitting on my "sit bones" and my hips were rocking. So, I moved the seat down and back and so far the front end seems much lighter without my weight being carried on the bars as much.
> 
> The last time I spent any significant time on a bicycle was before I got my drivers license, I'm 36 now. Even then all I've ever ridden is BMX style and mountain bikes. The road bike aspect is completely new to me. On top of that this is my first "fitted" bike. You guys take that into account when you hear me talk about this bike, especially offroad. I live on the coast where it's all soft sand, I'm 210lb and the bike has small 32c tires on it. Even mountain bikes are tough to ride under these conditions. I had several front tire wash outs venturing offroad. Eventually though it all came to me, I can't "ride the front tire" like a big tire bike(if that makes sense). I really had to pick the front tire up over the smallest obstacles compared what I'm used to.
> 
> ...


Sorry, I missed your question. No, I have not ordered the Cross Rip yet, going to do so lated this month. Going to order 2 bikes since my wife want the Cannondale Synapse, so hopefully I can get a decent deal, especially since I want different tires on my bike.


----------



## Clint Beastwood (Dec 28, 2012)

Did 14 miles today around Greenfield Lake in Wilmington. No offroad but I went down a set of brick steps and did much curb hopping and travelling some rough trashy roads. Bike is tough as nails and I love the disc brakes! Say what you want about the tires but I've run over glass and all kinds of winter debree. Supposedly these hardcase ultimate tires are very puncture resistant. They do make them up to 45c I think.

The seat adjustment helped tremendously! Not only in comfort but also helped exactly as id hoped with rideability. This bike is everything that I was looking for. It IS NOT that dainty, max effort road bike. It is everything they say it is.

One thing I wanted to mention was the shifting and gearing, specifically the difference between the standard CrossRip and the Elite version. The standard model with its triple and 8 speed was not as smooth and seemed to suffer from cross chaining and made noise in certain gear combos. This could have been the bike needing an adjustment, operator error, or a combo of both. Either way, the Elite version has been flawless. I'm extremely happy with the ratios, shifting etc etc.


----------



## lunna (Mar 12, 2008)

thank you for the photos.

i can't wait to get my bike.


----------



## Clint Beastwood (Dec 28, 2012)

No problem, post up some pics when you can!!


----------



## Clint Beastwood (Dec 28, 2012)

rickcin, have you thought about what tires you were going to upgrade to? The stock wheels "technically" won't allow anything bigger, although I've heard people say they have ran 35c tires on 15mm inner wheels. My primary concern is puncture resistance, especially with tires this small. Very few if any offroad knobbies offer the level of protection the stock tires or the Schwalbes I mentioned. 

I think the solution is to get a second wheel set like lunna is doing. I wouldn't be nearly concerned with flats/rim damage with something like 38c-45c tires. I'd love to have two sets of wheels/tires to switch back and forth depending on conditions. 

One thing about this bike is it doesn't have quick release wheels. I don't know whether that's something I need or not. Thoughts?


----------



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

Clint Beastwood said:


> rickcin, have you thought about what tires you were going to upgrade to? The stock wheels "technically" won't allow anything bigger, although I've heard people say they have ran 35c tires on 15mm inner wheels. My primary concern is puncture resistance, especially with tires this small. Very few if any offroad knobbies offer the level of protection the stock tires or the Schwalbes I mentioned.
> 
> I think the solution is to get a second wheel set like lunna is doing. I wouldn't be nearly concerned with flats/rim damage with something like 38c-45c tires. I'd love to have two sets of wheels/tires to switch back and forth depending on conditions.
> 
> One thing about this bike is it doesn't have quick release wheels. I don't know whether that's something I need or not. Thoughts?


I would rather not have another set of wheels, especially since I have a FS bike. I would much rather have cyclocross tires for the trails that are part pavement and part dirt or stone dust. Also, a different tire will add to the suspension of the bike and provide a better ride.

I like;
Clement MSO CX
Vittoria CrossXG
Continental Ciclo X King

However my favorite is the Bontrager CX 3 which is hard case and has 120tpi

The wheels do not have the quick release feature???? If not, I wonder why and hope that a member could explain why, there must be a logical reason!!

Rick


----------



## Clint Beastwood (Dec 28, 2012)

Evidently there may some issues with the strength of the quick release and disc brakes??? If its a matter of strength or just Trek being overkill safety wise I'm okay with it. Honestly the arrangement Trek has on this bike looks really easy, all i need is an allen wrench.

check these links

Broken Fork

Disk brake and Quick Release problem

Brandon


----------



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

Clint Beastwood said:


> Evidently there may some issues with the strength of the quick release and disc brakes??? If its a matter of strength or just Trek being overkill safety wise I'm okay with it. Honestly the arrangement Trek has on this bike looks really easy, all i need is an allen wrench.
> 
> check these links
> 
> ...


Wow, this is crazy, I never knew such a problem existed!! Now you have me really thing about my FS Trek Superfly which has great stopping power, I guess perhaps too good!

So I guess the bottom line is to easy on the brakes, when possible and make sure the skewers are tight? I gotta believe the mountain bike I ride is made tougher and meant to be ridded harder than I will ever do.

I was never a fan of rim brakes and have always liked discs and this is one reason I favor the Trek Cross Rip over other Cyclocross bikes.


----------



## Clint Beastwood (Dec 28, 2012)

I couldn't be happier with the brakes, they stop extremely well. It almost feels like a motorcycle to me but without any front end dive under hard braking. The biggest differences I've noticed is the consistency and zero fade. Next would be the silence in all conditions, ie no squeaking or pulsing when wet. 

To me, this is a tough ass road bike with a carbon fork that I can treat it like the urban brawler type bikes im used to riding. I've ridden this bike at work with it's gravel roads with rock the size of small boulders and puddles 8" deep. I road it in the city dodging traffic and the brakes stopped my 210lb with authority to avoid a car turning right into an intersection I was going to cross. 

As tough as this bike is one of the things I've been most impressed with is how fast and effortlessly this bike rolls. It does not pedal much harder than the Domane 2.0 I rode. I have NEVER covered ground on a bicycle like this. It's still light and doesn't work the crap out of you! 

I know I've seen monstercross/cyclocross bike on here with discs and skewers. Maybe with the carbon fork Trek felt like a solid axle would be beneficial?.?.?


----------



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

I am sure I will love the bike and certain that Trek has designed it properly so there will not be any issues with the bike.

How do you like the tires when off road? My thought was to ask the bike shop to change out the tires rather than to start riding with the stock tires. What are you thoughts on this?


----------



## Clint Beastwood (Dec 28, 2012)

My opinion? Ride it. Enjoy it and wear them out.

I have not once felt like I need a more aggressive tread or lacked traction anywhere. The only issue ive ran into is when I really get into the soft stuff the front tire washes out. In my limited experience tread pattern wont do squat for this, the real cure is bigger tires. The only trouble with that is the wheels will only support 32mm tires. 

My only concern is that bigger wheels/tires may weight this bike down and numb the handling a bit. Thats why I think biding your(our) time and getting a spare set of wheels to try out tires is a smart move. Big puncture resistant tires are heavy, there are much lighter tires but will they be any more puncture resistant than the one that are on it???


----------



## Clint Beastwood (Dec 28, 2012)

These are the tires that come on the bike( the ultimate version in 32c.)

Bontrager: H5 700C (Model #09390)


----------



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

Yes, I looked at them many times, on line and I guess they will be okay. I just thought a mini knobby like the Clement that comes standard on the GT Cyclocross. Just thought it might be better for the dirt and stone dust trails, just a little more bite on soft material, but that is just my thinking.

I Think I am going with your recommendation, just take what comes with the bike and wear them out and have a blast.

Thanks - Rick


----------



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

the mayor said:


> Both take "29" wheels....a 29 wheel is the same as a 700 road wheel.
> I don't " like" either of them...as in they are pretty much the same bikes...pretty good lower priced, commuter/ path bikes.
> Either will be fine for what you want to do with it.
> Don't over think it. You obviously like it...buy it and ride it.


Just out of curiosity, what Cross bike do you like?


----------



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

Clint Beastwood said:


> I picked up the bike today and couldn't be happier. After riding both the 54 and 50 I chose the 50 Elite. The smaller frame just felt more nimble and stable under low speed conditions and didnt seem to give up any stability at speed.
> 
> The Elite is a step up from the standard CrossRip in every way. I could tell very little difference between the new Sora components and the Tiagra on the Domane I test road previously. The Hayes brakes are very smooth and stopped every bit as good or better than the BB5 brakes on the standard model.
> 
> The only negative I can think of so far is the seat is hard and hurts my pelvis a bit. Might havde to change the seat.


BTW, when you start looking at new saddles, if you haven't bought one already, check out the WTB saddles. Many riders love them and it comes standard on the Salsa, Fargo 2.


----------



## Clint Beastwood (Dec 28, 2012)

rickcin said:


> BTW, when you start looking at new saddles, if you haven't bought one already, check out the WTB saddles. Many riders love them and it comes standard on the Salsa, Fargo 2.


Thanks, I ended up buying a Serfas Mx-2 Dorado from my LBS. I get a discount on items for a certain period of time after buying the bike from them. So far the seat seems to be a major improvement. It's a performance comfort seat and is a bit wider than the stocker. I spent some more time nailing the seat position and feel like I finally nailed it after tilting the nose of the seat down a bit. The seat does have more cushion but it's not overly padded for those longer rides.

So far I have put about 60 miles or so on the bike. The only things I've had to do is adjust the rear derailleur six clicks out and the front/rear brakes three clicks out each. At the end of the month I'll take it in for an adjustment/service.

I ended up buying a well taken care of 93 Trek MultiTrack hybrid for 140 locally. The frame specs (all black steel) are nearly identical to the CrossRip and has 35c tires on it already. My plans are to switch to drop bars and modern controls. I may put a carbon fork and discs on the front. I'm trying to assemble a fleet of decent bikes for the entire family to ride, no point in having a bunch of crap bikes no one wants to ride!


----------



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

I will take a look at the saddle your LBS sold you. I do usually end up changing the stock saddle that comes with the bike to better match up with my specific use of that bike.

I did not order the bike yet, however I bought new shimano clipless pedals that I plan on having on the Trek. I love being clipped in, you become more of a part of the bike and have better control. Like driving a sports car with an automatic transmission, it would be a total waste, at least as far as I am concerned!


----------



## Clint Beastwood (Dec 28, 2012)

Real cars have three pedals!

You've got me looking at pedals/shoes now. I'm looking at something like these:

Shimano PD M530 SLX Trail Clipless Pedal > Components > Pedals, Cleats, Toe Clips, Straps > Pedals | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop

OR these:

Shimano XTR M985 Trail Pedal > Components > Pedals, Cleats, Toe Clips, Straps > Pedals | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop

What do you think?

What about shoes, any reccomendations??


----------



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

That is too funny!!!! Your first ling are the new pedals I bought for the Cross Rip that I have not ordered yet!

The reason I bought these is because I have the Shimnao PD-M647 pedals on my mountain bike and they are virtually the same ones as the PD M530, same mechanism just a slightly smaller surround.

I love those pedals, they are so great, go with them and let me know how you do. Just make sure to practice will you will fall and not get hurt. I rode around on our lawn and I still fell a few times when out riding on a trail. I am totally hooked on being clipped in.

Keep me posted!!


----------



## TheRealKTrain (Jun 14, 2009)

Clint Beastwood said:


> Real cars have three pedals!
> 
> You've got me looking at pedals/shoes now. I'm looking at something like these:
> 
> ...


What interests you in those two pedals? I see they are basically the same thing, a standard SPD with a half cage around them. In my opinion, the half cage is useless. It adds weight, and provides no benefit. It isnt large enough to use as a platform. I think you need to go extreme one way or the other.
Ride what the pros use:
Shimano XTR PD-M980 Race Pedal > Components > Pedals, Cleats, Toe Clips, Straps > Pedals | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop

or go full on cage:
Shimano PD-M545 Pedals > Components > Pedals, Cleats, Toe Clips, Straps > Pedals | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop


----------



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

The full cage is what I have on my FS bike and it does offer full support as well as being able to pedal without being clipped in for those difficult times on single track.

Shimano claims the reduced cage on the PD M-530 is for mud shedding while they claim it still offers support and some stability. You would also be able to make a short trip without having cleats on.

The PD 530' weigh 455 grams

The XTR M-987 weigh 398 grams and are $100 more than the 530's. For a CX bike, the weight difference is not a factor, at least in my opinion.


----------



## Clint Beastwood (Dec 28, 2012)

The fact that I'm a total noob and never used clipless pedals is what interests me in these. 

I don't want a race version to be my first foray into the clipless pedal world and I don't want 2lb bricks for pedals on this bike either.

Any good options for cleats in wide widths? Only ones I see are Shimano and they are $100 and up.


----------



## TheRealKTrain (Jun 14, 2009)

Clint Beastwood said:


> The fact that I'm a total noob and never used clipless pedals is what interests me in these.
> 
> I don't want a race version to be my first foray into the clipless pedal world and I don't want 2lb bricks for pedals on this bike either.
> 
> Any good options for cleats in wide widths? Only ones I see are Shimano and they are $100 and up.


In my opinion, if you are using the pedals with cycling shoes as they were both designed, then threre is no need for larger platforms on the pedals. Common SPD or CrankBro pedals are perfect.
If you are hopping on your bike to spin around the neighborhood with tennis shoes on, you would be fine on the same small SPD pedals.
In my personal experience I found no extra benefit to the SPD with the surrounding platform. When clipped in, 95% of my shoe's support came from the clip/pedal mechanism, not the surrounding.

As for shoes (which is what I assume you meant) in wide sizes at understandable prices, I'd check out Specialized Mid range shoes.


----------



## lunna (Mar 12, 2008)

Exustar E-PM26 Mountain Bike Pedals - Mountain Bike Pedals

Wellgo WPD-823 Mountain Pedals - Mountain Bike Pedals

?


----------



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

Clint Beastwood said:


> The fact that I'm a total noob and never used clipless pedals is what interests me in these.
> 
> I don't want a race version to be my first foray into the clipless pedal world and I don't want 2lb bricks for pedals on this bike either.
> 
> Any good options for cleats in wide widths? Only ones I see are Shimano and they are $100 and up.


I have a wide foot as well! I went to a LBS since the fellow said they could order them for me if they could not come up with store cleats to fit me. He tried a Specialized shoe since the fellow said they have a very wide toe box and he was correct. I left the store with the cleats and the cost was less than $100 and they are super comfortable, a great fit.

I loved being clipped in, you feel like you are more of a part of the bike and seem to have better control, IMO!


----------



## Clint Beastwood (Dec 28, 2012)

That's what I've been told. One of the guys I talked to pointed out the fact that you can lift the rear of the bike with your feet during jumps which can save the rear tire/rim from damage etc. 

The only things I'm concerned about is falling and my left knee, which is in pretty bad shape. I've had to give up running because of it(not like I was a runner). I got into biking for the lower impact on the knees. I heard that some folks had issues with knee pain and some styles of pedals that didnt have enough "float". 

I'm going to be patient and go back up to the LBS and try some stuff. There I can physically touch and try things out. Only problem with that is I'm having trouble getting anything done because I've been riding all the time.


----------



## talknopf (May 22, 2008)

how about small block eight?
but if you plan to change the tires at a trek dealer, than give i would try out LT3.
i had a pair which i really liked.
didnt have a single flat on those, used them for ~10 months.


----------



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

Clint Beastwood said:


> That's what I've been told. One of the guys I talked to pointed out the fact that you can lift the rear of the bike with your feet during jumps which can save the rear tire/rim from damage etc.
> 
> The only things I'm concerned about is falling and my left knee, which is in pretty bad shape. I've had to give up running because of it(not like I was a runner). I got into biking for the lower impact on the knees. I heard that some folks had issues with knee pain and some styles of pedals that didnt have enough "float".
> 
> I'm going to be patient and go back up to the LBS and try some stuff. There I can physically touch and try things out. Only problem with that is I'm having trouble getting anything done because I've been riding all the time.


Great photos, I guess they are from Wilmington?

Glad you are doing plenty of riding, that is what it is all about, exercise, being out of doors and enjoying the scenery.

You will love being clipped in. It is somewhat of a learning curve but you will get it and love it. I feel it puts less pressure on my body since the motion is more controlled and the tension and compression is always equal. It will become second nature.


----------



## Clint Beastwood (Dec 28, 2012)

Those pics are of the Cape Fear river in Carolina Beach. I posted a few more pics in the Singletrack photo thread too. 

It was beautiful all weekend here. I rode over at Wrightsville beach and put another 20 miles on the bike. On one circuit I averaged almost 16mph over 6.5 miles. I'm pretty proud of that fact considering I'm a noob. Everytime I ride I get stronger and faster. It also really helps to have a bike you really want to ride.


----------



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

Clint Beastwood said:


> Those pics are of the Cape Fear river in Carolina Beach. I posted a few more pics in the Singletrack photo thread too.
> 
> It was beautiful all weekend here. I rode over at Wrightsville beach and put another 20 miles on the bike. On one circuit I averaged almost 16mph over 6.5 miles. I'm pretty proud of that fact considering I'm a noob. Everytime I ride I get stronger and faster. It also really helps to have a bike you really want to ride.


Sound like you are really enjoying yourself!

Wish I could say the same, My new FS bike has been sitting in my utility room and all I can do is to look at it since the NY weather is not allowing me to ride.


----------



## heyitsmebob (Apr 7, 2011)

Great to see some good information on the Crossrip. I plan on buying the base model because I really like the matte black color. Then, I am switching the drivetrain off of a broken bike onto the Crossrip. Will be a full build mix of 105 and Ultegra parts.


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

heyitsmebob said:


> Great to see some good information on the Crossrip. I plan on buying the base model because I really like the matte black color. Then, I am switching the drivetrain off of a broken bike onto the Crossrip. Will be a full build mix of 105 and Ultegra parts.


Post pics when it's done. It sounds like a nice build.


----------



## davesauvageau (Jan 8, 2010)

I work at a Trek shop and am conflicted with the Crossrip. Seeing so many other companies are unveiling high-end disc cross bikes and Trek seems like they just dipped their toe in the water with this bike. I was hoping to see a competitive disc cross bike, more like a Cronus CX with discs not a fitness bike with a drop bar. If you like the bike and it works for you thats great but I was hoping to see more from Trek. They better step it up next year, discs are just getting too popular to put off releasing a competitive bike.


----------



## lunna (Mar 12, 2008)

everything i was working on
to get this bike. 
just did not transpire.


----------



## ncruz408 (Apr 25, 2011)

any other crossrip updates? Looking into this bike as well as a secondary fun bike


----------



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

I ended up buying a Cannondale, got a good price on a left over and went with it since the components were much better than the Trek but does not have disc brakes.


----------



## netsaver (Apr 5, 2013)

*Weight*

HI!

I am considering buying a Crossrip. 
Can anyone tell me the weight of the crossrip / elite please, I cant find it online, and my dealer cant order the bike just to look at.

Also I prefer the black color of the "normal" version to the Elite. How "bad" are the standard components, or how much better is the elite here? The thread does sound very much in favour of the elite components.

Would it be feasible to update the components later, or would you say that makes no sense?

Thanks so much,
Thomas


----------



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

I went with a Cannondale since it was a left over and the component group was about two levels better than the Trek and the price was slightly higher than the Trek.

I am very happy with the bike! I think mine weights about 22 lbs and is a 58cm frame.


----------



## Clint Beastwood (Dec 28, 2012)

My Elite weighs 26lb and is a 50cm frame. I too prefer the black color, but having ridden both bikes the Elite does have the better components and is worth the very small price increase. 

Are there bikes out there with better components? Sure, from what I saw you either have to give up something (like the carbon fork and/or disc brakes) or pay significantly more. And those more expensive high end bikes are usually more competition oriented, something I have zero interest in. I bought this bike purely as a fitness and exploration bike. I also dont care for many of these overly extravagant color schemes many bikes have today. In my opinion both the standard and Elite version look great.

I have ridden the hell out of this bike and have had ZERO issues or broken parts. 

Is it worth buying the standard model and upgrading? No, your money would be better spent elsewhere. Something like the Specialized Tricross comp disc compact would be nice and comes in black. But msrp is $1950.....

I forgot to add that I've got a few add ons, hybrid spd/platform pedals, a small bag under the seat and a pocket on the top tube i use for my phone. I'm assuming these have added some weight, how much I dunno.


----------



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

I went with the Cannondale to get the better drivetrain/shifter set since that is a very significant and interactive component on a bike.


----------



## Clint Beastwood (Dec 28, 2012)

Rick

In my limited experience with the bikes i've rode and test rode at the LBS I just didn't see that much improvement with the ultra high end drivetrain/comps as some of you guys claim. 

Brakes are a very significant and interactive component on a bike too and I personally saw more of an improvement with disc brakes over traditional brakes than I did with more expensive comps and one more gear. Sometimes I think that folk get carried away with having to have the top of the line stuff and have to have the baddest bike on the block if you know what I mean. 

Did you ever get the brake chatter issue solved? 

To each is own. Like I said, it seems you have to give up something to get another in this class of bike unless you want to pay significantly more cash. Honestly, the only way you're going to get everything exactly the way you want is to build a bike yourself.


----------



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

I am sure I would have been very happy with the CrossRipp and i would have ordered one had I not had the opportunity to get this Cannonade CX bike, for a great price.

I am very happy with the bike and the bike shop. The brake chatter resolved itself, I guess the pads had to break in and I did give it a chance. The bike shop wanted me to immediately bring it back so they could take a look but now it is a non issue.

The bike is great, shifting is very smooth, quiet and effortless, just what I was hoping for.I love the tires, they are highly rated for both road and trail, Schwalbe, Sammy Slicks and they are awesome, just what I was looking for. I am really liking this bike but it is my backup for when the trails are wet or muddy. My first love is my FS Trek XC bike however the Cannonade is a really nice bike and I am enjoying having two very different bikes, kind-of the best of both worlds.


----------



## LTT777 (Mar 29, 2013)

rickcin said:


> I am sure I would have been very happy with the CrossRipp and i would have ordered one had I not had the opportunity to get this Cannonade CX bike, for a great price.
> 
> I am very happy with the bike and the bike shop. The brake chatter resolved itself, I guess the pads had to break in and I did give it a chance. The bike shop wanted me to immediately bring it back so they could take a look but now it is a non issue.
> 
> The bike is great, shifting is very smooth, quiet and effortless, just what I was hoping for.I love the tires, they are highly rated for both road and trail, Schwalbe, Sammy Slicks and they are awesome, just what I was looking for. I am really liking this bike but it is my backup for when the trails are wet or muddy. My first love is my FS Trek XC bike however the Cannonade is a really nice bike and I am enjoying having two very different bikes, kind-of the best of both worlds.


Hey guys I'm a noob looking for a little advice (cliffs at the bottom ). I have a Hardtail 29er MTB and am looking to get on something a little faster and more road appropriate, although I don't want a true road bike as a lot of the riding in my area has various types of terrain and I dont want to be constricted to just smooth pavement. Naturally I've come across cyclocross and it seems to be what I'm looking for.

My LBS has a leftover cannondale CX that rickin picked up, and the crossrip. Because of what I've read in this thread I thought the cannondale would be a better buy due to better components. The salesman at my LBS instructed me that a true cyclocross bike has a gear set up a lot more like a mountain bike and wont be as fast as a bike like the cross rip, which he said isn't actually a cyclocross bike . Admittedly I'm not 100% sure what he was saying, but basically the road bikes have bigger gears and thus allow for the bikes to move much faster with less effort.

Being a noob this is the first I've heard of this concept. Now knowing I don't want to get on a true roadbike, but definitely want to be able to move faster than I'm currently capable of on my MTB, would you guys suggest the crossrip over the cannondale? I would like to have the option to race cyclocross at some point in the future, but that is literally just a thought in my head and I'd hate to give up a lot of speed now for that option that I may never fulfill.

My apologies for the ramble and thank you in advance for any insight.

Cliffs: Is a true cyclocross bike going to be markedly slower than the crossrip to the point where it would warrant the crossrip purchase over a cyclocross bike when looking for speed?


----------



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

I am not qualified to answer your question regarding which bike is faster. I guess it depends on the specific gear ratios and if you are referring to high end speed, I guess that would vary depending on where you were racing, the specific elevation changes? 

Certain gearing would benefit specific terrain conditions and Ido not have enough knowledge to be able to make a recommendation. I went with the Cannondale since several bike shops had told me the components were much better, specifically the Shimano 105 group that came with the Cannondale.


----------



## Clint Beastwood (Dec 28, 2012)

I looked up the specs on the bikes. Cannondale that Rick has uses a 46/36 double up front and a close ratio 12-28 10 speed cassette. The CrossRip Elite uses a 50/34 double up front and wide ratio mountain bike style 11-32 9 speed cassette. The standard CrossRip uses a 52/42/30 triple with a 12-26 8 speed cassette.

Both the standard CrossRip and CrossRip Elite have a faster top gear and a lower low gear than the Cannondale. The standard CrossRip achieves this using the Triple crankset while the CrossRip Elite manages this with its wide ratio mountain bike style cassette out back.

The Cannondale however with its close ratio gearing wont drop your cadence as much with each gear change. This also all may wash out being the Cannondale is lighter. The Cannondale is definitely the more race inspired bike. The CrossRip is more of a jack of all trades bike. 



Rick

I'm shopping for a mountain bike now. You are right, these two style of bikes really are the best of both worlds.


----------



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

What are you looking to buy, a hardtail or a full suspension?
I do not know what single track riding is available near Wilmington. 
There are some great places in Asheville and next month we will be going to Virginia to bike in the Blue Ridge Mountain area. 
For mountain biking, I go with the 29 ers.


----------



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

Great explanation regarding the gear differences between the two bikes!


----------



## LTT777 (Mar 29, 2013)

Thank you guys both for your insight. I'm still not entirely sure which would be best suited for my desires, but from the information gathered here I'm pretty sure I can't go too far wrong with either one. 

I love how light the cannondale is along with the option to race cyclocross at some point (and that I'll be getting a solid discount on a 2012) but I also really like the crossrip having two sets of brake levers and that I was told it would likely be faster. 

I guess I have some thinking to do . Thank you guys again!


----------



## Clint Beastwood (Dec 28, 2012)

No problem. Honestly you can't go wrong either way, your usage will determine which bike is better suited for you.

Rick

I wasn't aware of these until a few days ago,

Blue Clay Bike Park | Cape Fear SORBA | Wilmington, NC

Brunswick Nature Park | Cape Fear SORBA | Wilmington, NC

From what I understand Blue Clay cycle park has held Cyclocross events too.

As far as a mountain bike I'm looking at 29er hardtails. Don't think I want to go straight to a full suspension bike. Especially considering I'm trying to build a stable of decent bikes for the entire family. I don't think a FS bike is going to pull any street duty.

Been looking at the Trek Mamba and Cobia as well as others. I'm not stuck on Trek by any means but the bike shop closest to me is a big Trek dealer. They do deal with Cannondale and Giant too, so I'll be looking at those as well.


----------



## ncruz408 (Apr 25, 2011)

I have a 2013 Trek Mamba with upgrades at 27 pounds. Can't go wrong with it but if u have the budget go for the cobia. The amount of upgrades it has is better cost sufficient than upgrading the mamba. I spent almost 1k in upgrades when I could of put $2000 into a better spec'ed bike like the X-cal. Hope this makes sense =) Also looking at the crossrip elite for some urban riding since Spring Sales are popping up everywhere.


----------



## ncruz408 (Apr 25, 2011)

OMG, I think I may have found my next bike. I was looking for something very similar to the crossrip (Urban road riding bike that can take on a commute and abuse) Cyclocross came to mine because I love the "best of both worlds" concept but found this: Specialized Bicycle Components More for road use than mountain but comes with discs for those wet, muddy, seasons. They also have a tricross as well for more mountain trail use. What do you guys think? Currently it is on sale $1100 at my LBS.


----------



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

I really liked my Cobia, it was a great bike for the money!


----------



## Clint Beastwood (Dec 28, 2012)

ncruz408 said:


> OMG, I think I may have found my next bike. I was looking for something very similar to the crossrip (Urban road riding bike that can take on a commute and abuse) Cyclocross came to mine because I love the "best of both worlds" concept but found this: Specialized Bicycle Components More for road use than mountain but comes with discs for those wet, muddy, seasons. They also have a tricross as well for more mountain trail use. What do you guys think? Currently it is on sale $1100 at my LBS.


Looks like a nice ride. Personally I would rather have the Tricross over it though, and I would take the CrossRip Elite over all but the Tricross comp disc compact. Unfortunately that bike has an msrp of $1950.

My worry about the Secteur is that its a road bike with discs. How is it going to handle in crappy conditions let alone gravel roads and single track. It has 28c tires, personally I would want nothing less than 32c tires on it and I'm considering putting 35c tires on my CrossRip after yesterday at the mountain bike park I went to. In my opinion the CrossRip Elite is a better buy, pretty much the same drivetrain and components but has hidden cables and one step up in brakes with secondary brake levers. The geometry is more suited to the type of riding we've been talking about here and has 32c tires already with room for 45c.

Ultimately you are the only one who can decide. Go in and ride them, buy whichever one you prefer and/or fits your needs.



rickcin said:


> I really liked my Cobia, it was a great bike for the money!


Thats what I've been reading, everyone has had good things to say about it. I'll be honest though the bike that I really want is the Superfly AL Elite. And after yesterdays tough workout at Blue Clay bike park on the CrossRip it won't be long before a nice new 29er finds it's way home with me. :thumbsup:


----------



## ncruz408 (Apr 25, 2011)

Clint Beastwood said:


> Looks like a nice ride. Personally I would rather have the Tricross over it though, and I would take the CrossRip Elite over all but the Tricross comp disc compact. Unfortunately that bike has an msrp of $1950.
> 
> My worry about the Secteur is that its a road bike with discs. How is it going to handle in crappy conditions let alone gravel roads and single track. It has 28c tires, personally I would want nothing less than 32c tires on it and I'm considering putting 35c tires on my CrossRip after yesterday at the mountain bike park I went to. In my opinion the CrossRip Elite is a better buy, pretty much the same drivetrain and components but has hidden cables and one step up in brakes with secondary brake levers. The geometry is more suited to the type of riding we've been talking about here and has 32c tires already with room for 45c.
> 
> ...


Just tested the Secteur and you are absolutely right. The ride was very harsh compared to a CX bike. I did test a Raleigh RX and it was comfortable just the gearing was not so great at 46/36 11-28. Also, the second brakes are very useful on a CX bike. Wish I had a dealer in which carries the Crossrip to test.


----------



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

ncruz408 said:


> OMG, I think I may have found my next bike. I was looking for something very similar to the crossrip (Urban road riding bike that can take on a commute and abuse) Cyclocross came to mine because I love the "best of both worlds" concept but found this: Specialized Bicycle Components More for road use than mountain but comes with discs for those wet, muddy, seasons. They also have a tricross as well for more mountain trail use. What do you guys think? Currently it is on sale $1100 at my LBS.


I agree with Clint. This bike is a road bike with the same drivetrain as the CrossRip Elite.
I wanted a bike to compliment my Mtn bike, one I could ride when the trails are wet and muddy. With a XC bike, I could use it on pavement, stone dust, hardpack or some of the longer trails that have those combination of surfaces.
A road bike is good if you are only going to ride on roads alongside traffic, just not for me,at least not most of the time.
I am loving my two different styles of bikes, a XC and a FS, what is better than having options? Yesterday was a paved rail trail for 20 miles and today will be a mountain run for about 10 miles!


----------



## LTT777 (Mar 29, 2013)

rickcin said:


> I agree with Clint. This bike is a road bike with the same drivetrain as the CrossRip Elite.
> I wanted a bike to compliment my Mtn bike, one I could ride when the trails are wet and muddy. With a XC bike, I could use it on pavement, stone dust, hardpack or some of the longer trails that have those combination of surfaces.
> A road bike is good if you are only going to ride on roads alongside traffic, just not for me,at least not most of the time.
> I am loving my two different styles of bikes, a XC and a FS, what is better than having options? Yesterday was a paved rail trail for 20 miles and today will be a mountain run for about 10 miles!


Can't agree more. I ended up picking up the Cannondale CAADX and between that and my hard tail 29er I feel I can do just about anything and enjoy both styles of riding very much. It is very rare I ride strictly smooth pavement for an entire ride, so a road bike wasn't even considered. But the CX bike really rips on pavement (and can be made even faster  ) and transitions over to gravel,grass, wood plank, and even trail really well. High five!


----------



## ncruz408 (Apr 25, 2011)

*Woot so in love with this bike!*

Woot another rider joins the group! I just picked up my Crossrip Elite. I was debating so much because the only one they had was a 56cm and it was the last day for a 10% discount sale. I rode it and was surprised that it did not feel big on me. Honestly, my 17.5 Trek Mamba 29er feels bigger than this ride. I did not feel stretch out too much and I instantly feel in love with the ride.


----------



## Clint Beastwood (Dec 28, 2012)

Sweet! 

I've been running 35psi front/rear so far. Worked great even in the root infested singletrack I rode recently.

More pics!


----------



## domlo90 (May 15, 2013)

The bike holds its own on any trail.



Also, I am in love.


----------



## ncruz408 (Apr 25, 2011)

*More pics =)*

had a chance to shoot more pics of my cross rip elite. Enjoy!


----------



## ncruz408 (Apr 25, 2011)

Just curious if anyone has done upgrades to their crossrips? If so please share. I just weighed mine with all accessories and it weighs 26 pounds which I think is heavy. Stock I think was around 24.5 for a 56cm.


----------



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

Great looking ride, Enjoy !


----------



## ncruz408 (Apr 25, 2011)

Im looking into swapping out the tires for more of a low resistance such as the continental gatorskins at 28c or even the conti gp4000 25c. Any idea if the 25c will fit?


----------



## Minister (Apr 11, 2013)

ncruz408 said:


> Just curious if anyone has done upgrades to their crossrips? If so please share. I just weighed mine with all accessories and it weighs 26 pounds which I think is heavy. Stock I think was around 24.5 for a 56cm.


I purchased the standard bike knowing I was going to upgrade the components. I upgraded to shimano 105 shifters and derailleur, a new 9 speed cassette, installed my FSA carbon crankset, swapped out the tires to conti gatorskin 32's and added a specialized seat.
I intend to use the Crossrip for an all around bike plus some short tours so I think the upgrades will suit me well.


----------



## LTT777 (Mar 29, 2013)

Minister said:


> I purchased the standard bike knowing I was going to upgrade the components. I upgraded to shimano 105 shifters and derailleur, a new 9 speed cassette, installed my FSA carbon crankset, swapped out the tires to conti gatorskin 32's and added a specialized seat.
> I intend to use the Crossrip for an all around bike plus some short tours so I think the upgrades will suit me well.


Not so fast buddy. You don't think you can come in here and tell us about that sweet set up and not post pictures do you? We're waiting


----------



## Minister (Apr 11, 2013)

*Pics*

I will take some pics and post soon.


----------



## ncruz408 (Apr 25, 2011)

heheeh. i was looking into upgrading her but was a little hesitant too due to pricing. Debating if I should just save up for a true Endurance bike for rides 50+ miles and use this as my trainer/all around commuter.


----------



## ncruz408 (Apr 25, 2011)

Just picked up some road tires which are the Continental Grandprix 4 seasons... Much harsher ride than the stock due to higher pressure at 95psi but did gain 1 mph increase on my avg speed. It was a toss up between a semi slick such as the Kenda Happy Medium/Schwalbe Sammy Slicks or a dedicated road tire. Opted for the road tire since 95% of my rides on this bike is mostly road. I got a 29er for the trails but am thinking about getting some cyclocross tires for winter.


----------



## ncruz408 (Apr 25, 2011)

So where's da pics? heeh Looking to see what you have done on the bike. I just picked up some 4 Seasons Conti GP and they are awesome. Longest ride so far is 24 miles and still very comfortable..



Minister said:


> I purchased the standard bike knowing I was going to upgrade the components. I upgraded to shimano 105 shifters and derailleur, a new 9 speed cassette, installed my FSA carbon crankset, swapped out the tires to conti gatorskin 32's and added a specialized seat.
> I intend to use the Crossrip for an all around bike plus some short tours so I think the upgrades will suit me well.


----------



## ventinove (Sep 16, 2013)

@Bassano del Grappa 2013

Just took my all new Crossrip Elite over the alps. (Füssen-Venice-Zagreb-Balaton). It ran like hell for more than 1000km without even a puncture. On road, single trail, gravel, you name it. I can only praise this baby.


----------



## ventinove (Sep 16, 2013)

its an out-of-the-box Crossrip Elite 50cm size
BBB-DualRide Pedals
Elite bottle cage
blackburn rack
ortlieb classic bags


----------



## Berserker26 (Feb 13, 2014)

Anybody have any love for the new Crossrip LTD?


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Berserker26 said:


> Anybody have any love for the new Crossrip LTD?


I've seen one on instagram and it looked fantastic! I've still loving my 2013 Elite though, it's still going strong.


----------



## AZHatton (Sep 7, 2011)

Just ordered my 2014 Trek cross rip elite today.. Hope to be riding it by next weekend.. Will post pics once I have it. Can wait!!!!


----------



## Wacowacko (Jan 14, 2014)

Picked my 2013 last night and did my saddle adjustment tonite and did a few test runs up and down the street, I have owned a lot of roadbikes over the years including aluminum, steel, carbon and my last bike a Titanium roadbike , and when it sold I thought I will never have another bike that rode that good.....WRONG! I had never heard of the Crossrip until I walked into my LBS and ask if they had any cyclo/gravel bikes, he pointed to the only one in the shop and it was the Crossrip, I test road it for about 50 feet and thought it was ok, that was on Monday , went home and starting reading reviews and was floored on how awesome these things are , sold my Ti bike on Tuesday and picked up the Trek on Wed....Wow ! What a ride sooo smooth and quiet !


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

Wacowacko said:


> Picked my 2013 last night and did my saddle adjustment tonite and did a few test runs up and down the street, I have owned a lot of roadbikes over the years including aluminum, steel, carbon and my last bike a Titanium roadbike , and when it sold I thought I will never have another bike that rode that good.....WRONG! I had never heard of the Crossrip until I walked into my LBS and ask if they had any cyclo/gravel bikes, he pointed to the only one in the shop and it was the Crossrip, I test road it for about 50 feet and thought it was ok, that was on Monday , went home and starting reading reviews and was floored on how awesome these things are , sold my Ti bike on Tuesday and picked up the Trek on Wed....Wow ! What a ride sooo smooth and quiet !


Most likely the function of bigger tires.


----------



## AZHatton (Sep 7, 2011)

Just picked up my 2014 trek cross rip elite


----------



## noservice (Apr 13, 2014)

Just ordered a Crossrip LTD, can't wait...


----------



## mrribbits (Apr 25, 2014)

Got myself a Crossrip LTD for commuting, road tours, off road trail riding in packed dirt and gravel. Love this bike so far. It's so versatile !

I've got the Thudbuster ST seat post to help take the edge off those bumps (I ain't getting any younger). And I have a lovely light-weight and minimalist Tubus Fly Classic rack for my panniers. Regarding pedals, I just picked up the Shimano PD-A530 pedals since I really wanted dual platform.

Let's talk tires:
For long road rides I'm using GatorSkin DuraSkin 25mm. They are fast and durable !

I just got the Clement MSO 40mm for off-road dirt and gravel rides. They fit just fine. Pics below !


http://imgur.com/kZyh3


----------



## mrribbits (Apr 25, 2014)

jrm said:


> tires out there. I really like the 35c Clement MSO CX all terrain tire.


Oh I see they don't make the MSO in 35c anymore. Only in 32 and 40c. The USH comes in 35c now instead.


----------



## essinem4130 (Jun 20, 2011)

Ordered my 2015 Crossrip Elite yesterday (Est. delivery on 12/15/14). After doing several 30+ mile rides on my single speed 33/18 geared 26", rigid '95 Gary Fisher Mt Tam... I decided more gears and faster tires were in order. I'm 6'1 with 32 inseam, originally LBS owner thought I would be best fit on a 58 but after messing around with a 56 Crossrip Comp they had in stock, decided on the 56 Elite as it just fit right. 

Put $700 down and will pay the rest and enjoy the eff out of it when it comes in. Merry early Christmas to me!!!


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

essinem4130 said:


> Ordered my 2015 Crossrip Elite yesterday (Est. delivery on 12/15/14). After doing several 30+ mile rides on my single speed 33/18 geared 26", rigid '95 Gary Fisher Mt Tam... I decided more gears and faster tires were in order. I'm 6'1 with 32 inseam, originally LBS owner thought I would be best fit on a 58 but after messing around with a 56 Crossrip Comp they had in stock, decided on the 56 Elite as it just fit right.
> 
> Put $700 down and will pay the rest and enjoy the eff out of it when it comes in. Merry early Christmas to me!!!


Does the Trek have a long TT? 6'2" seems big for a 56.


----------



## essinem4130 (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm closer to 6'0 than 6'2.. 6' 1/2" perhaps? From a little bit of research I've done on the Crossrip it seems they do run a bit long compared to other bikes people have been fitted on. It could be the stem length, the geometry of the frame, but I can't say for certain. 

That aside, has anyone weighed the stock wheelset? I've read they are quite heavy (heavy being a relative term) along with the fact that general consensus is the Bontrager hard case tires are also quite heavy for their size . I don't plan to do much offroading with the bike, so would it be beneficial to change the rims out for something lighter, aluminium nipples and some lighter road oriented tires? Am I worrying about this for nothing? Never owned or ridden a road-ish bike before so any input would be appreciated.


----------



## Paochow (Jul 23, 2014)

You are correct, the Crossrips have a long top tube. I'm 6'2" and riding a 58 Crossrip Ltd, the reach is long, but comfortable for long rides. I have my stem in the raised position, rather than the typical angled downward config, which gives a more upright seating position.

As for the wheels and tires, I'd give them some miles before considering upgrading. The stock wheels are pretty strong and the tires are tough so they work well over a variety of conditions, pavement, gravel and even light single track. True they aren't the lightest, but neither is the bike, you can drop some weight here and there, but it will never be a lightweight. It is a great well rounded bicycle though and despite being a good 6+ lbs heavier than my Madone, it carries its weight well.


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

Paochow said:


> You are correct, the Crossrips have a long top tube. I'm 6'2" and riding a 58 Crossrip Ltd, the reach is long, but comfortable for long rides. I have my stem in the raised position, rather than the typical angled downward config, which gives a more upright seating position.
> 
> As for the wheels and tires, I'd give them some miles before considering upgrading. The stock wheels are pretty strong and the tires are tough so they work well over a variety of conditions, pavement, gravel and even light single track. True they aren't the lightest, but neither is the bike, you can drop some weight here and there, but it will never be a lightweight. It is a great well rounded bicycle though and despite being a good 6+ lbs heavier than my Madone, it carries its weight well.


Very nice trail. Where is it?


----------



## Paochow (Jul 23, 2014)

CS2 said:


> Very nice trail. Where is it?


Just outside of Minneapolis, MN.

The photo is about a month old though, looks like this now.....


----------



## essinem4130 (Jun 20, 2011)

Paochow said:


> You are correct, the Crossrips have a long top tube. I'm 6'2" and riding a 58 Crossrip Ltd, the reach is long, but comfortable for long rides. I have my stem in the raised position, rather than the typical angled downward config, which gives a more upright seating position.
> 
> As for the wheels and tires, I'd give them some miles before considering upgrading. The stock wheels are pretty strong and the tires are tough so they work well over a variety of conditions, pavement, gravel and even light single track. True they aren't the lightest, but neither is the bike, you can drop some weight here and there, but it will never be a lightweight. It is a great well rounded bicycle though and despite being a good 6+ lbs heavier than my Madone, it carries its weight well.


Thanks for the reply. I'm only basing my weight concerns on what I've read online, so several large grains of salt are needed.

This is the first "road" bike I will have owned so the difference from my SS rigid MTB I've been doing ~30 mile road rides on will be significant I suspect.

Bike should be here around Christmas, the wait is killing me..


----------



## Paochow (Jul 23, 2014)

Oh yeah, it will be like going from driving a pickup to a sports car. 30 mi rides will be a piece of cake.


----------



## essinem4130 (Jun 20, 2011)

Paochow said:


> Oh yeah, it will be like going from driving a pickup to a sports car. 30 mi rides will be a piece of cake.


I hope so. I love riding my SS but long flat straights and long steep ascents get frustrating when you find yourself coasting or walking.

The new bike is here in two days, after being delayed since December 15.. I have a sneaking suspicion that some dock strikes in Long Beach had something to do with it getting pushed back so far, as the bike is coming from Asia to South California. Regardless, I can't wait to take it out on its maiden voyage!


----------



## essinem4130 (Jun 20, 2011)

Rode 95 miles between Sat and Sun, along with 2 four mile sprints today and yesterday. I think I'm in love.


----------



## essinem4130 (Jun 20, 2011)

Just shy of 50 miles today.


----------



## Shocker99 (Apr 5, 2011)

I read a lot about the Elite and LTD's. Anyone riding a Crossrip Comp?? 

Just got a good 2nd test ride in today at the Trek store and put money down on a 2014. It absolutely doesn't feel heavy to me and its around the same weight as my 29" SS mountain bikes.

Looking forward to putting in many miles this spring.


----------



## Paochow (Jul 23, 2014)

essinem4130 said:


> Just shy of 50 miles today.


Very nice! It's pretty easy to rack up miles on isn't it. I added a thudbuster to mine this past month and can't wait for the temps to warm up so I can try it.


----------



## essinem4130 (Jun 20, 2011)

Paochow said:


> Very nice! It's pretty easy to rack up miles on isn't it. I added a thudbuster to mine this past month and can't wait for the temps to warm up so I can try it.


It really is easy to ride for long distances. Please post how you like the Thudbuster, I've been contemplating getting one along with a Brooks seat to really make the bike comfortable.

I changed the cranks last week to Tiagra compacts after having some creaking issues when powering up short, steep ascents and I have to say it was worth the investment. The bike feels quite a bit stiffer under power and shifts quicker and smoother.


----------



## Paochow (Jul 23, 2014)

essinem4130 said:


> It really is easy to ride for long distances. Please post how you like the Thudbuster, I've been contemplating getting one along with a Brooks seat to really make the bike comfortable.


Will do. One thing that really surprised me was the weight of the stock seatpost. It weighed a lead pipe-esque 400 grams, leaving the Thudbuster transformation at less than a 50 gr gain. If it works half as good as the Thudbuster LT on my Fatboy, I will be very satisfied.


----------



## essinem4130 (Jun 20, 2011)

Was in my LBS this morning and had them put some 700x25 Continental Gatorskins on as I'm mostly riding on relatively smooth paved surfaces. Bike seems to roll a bit easier and the tires made almost no noise on a ~30 mile ride today. Worthwhile investment IMO if the majority of your riding is on pavement. The reasoning I had was I'd like to save the stock tires for when I'm planning on a long offroad trail ride. After they removed the stock rear tire I noticed it had a pretty significant amount of wear and now I'm wishing I had changed them out when I first got the bike. Hindsight is always 20/20.


----------



## Shocker99 (Apr 5, 2011)

Can you/will you be riding the Gatorskins off road at all? Im kinda in the same boat. Bought a Crossrip Comp for putting in mostly road miles but want to have the option of semi offroad from time to time.


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

How does the Elite compare to the LTD? It doesn't seem like you're getting much more on the LTD for almost $500. That polished frame does look nice though.


----------



## essinem4130 (Jun 20, 2011)

Shocker99 said:


> Can you/will you be riding the Gatorskins off road at all? Im kinda in the same boat. Bought a Crossrip Comp for putting in mostly road miles but want to have the option of semi offroad from time to time.


I've done a small amount of fairly well groomed dirt paths at lower speeds (10mph at best) with the 25's and they are very sensitive to larger pieces of gravel so I can't really recommend them for off pavement riding. Maybe a compromise with a 700x28 but I've never ridden on 28's so I can't really add anything of value to that.



CS2 said:


> How does the Elite compare to the LTD? It doesn't seem like you're getting much more on the LTD for almost $500. That polished frame does look nice though.


The LTD comes with 105 shifters and Tiagra cranks (I changed my FSA cranks to Tiagra) and the HY/RD cable actuated hydraulic disc brakes (of which I have no experience) vs the Elites Sora shifters, FSA cranks and Hayes CX Expert disc brakes. I have no complaints about the brakes, I spent $150 on new Tiagra cranks, so that puts me right around $1400 total investment vs the ~$1750 the LTD would have set me back. Is the extra ~$350 worth it to start fresh with 105 to you? If you want to buy a bike and can spend the money the LTD is nice because it already has the great shifters and cranks but I figured I would be wearing all of those components out eventually and would just upgrade down the road. Also, take into account bike availability, I had to wait almost 2 months to get the bike to my LBS from Trek and the one I finally got wasn't even the one I ordered.


----------



## essinem4130 (Jun 20, 2011)

And because why the hell not, a couple more pictures!


----------



## Paochow (Jul 23, 2014)

CS2 said:


> How does the Elite compare to the LTD? It doesn't seem like you're getting much more on the LTD for almost $500. That polished frame does look nice though.


I found my LBS was a bit more flexible on price with the Ltd, and I was able to get it for $300 more than the elite.

The Ltd HYRD brakes were much better, especially considering I use it to pull my kids in a Weehoo. They required less effort for more power.

The 10 speed 105 shifted a bit smoother than the 9 speed Sora. Either would have been fine, but the 105 just has a more precise feel.

Add the polished frame and shiny orange bits and that was enough to seal the deal for me, the Ltd looks like a million bucks.


----------



## Paochow (Jul 23, 2014)

essinem4130 said:


> And because why the hell not, a couple more pictures!


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## essinem4130 (Jun 20, 2011)

Paochow said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


She's pretty.


----------



## essinem4130 (Jun 20, 2011)

Some pics from my really intense mountain adventure yesterday on my Crossrip. Climbed some gravel/hardpack/sand/stone trails that were easily over 20% grade. Had to hike up 3 of the hills because I didn't have enough traction.. could have used a triple up front as well.

These are from the 2nd highest hill we went to. Did another 200' of climbing from here. The view was spectacular, I'll get better pictures and hopefully a video of the ride eventually.





































The downhill was crazy on this bike...


----------



## Paochow (Jul 23, 2014)

Great photos!


----------



## valiant1974 (May 18, 2009)

We just bought a 2014 CrossRip Elite for my wife.

Does anyone know the weight of the stock Bontrager TLR wheelset? We're wondering if it's worth it to upgrade to something lighter. 

Thank you.


----------



## Paochow (Jul 23, 2014)

essinem4130 said:


> It really is easy to ride for long distances. Please post how you like the Thudbuster, I've been contemplating getting one along with a Brooks seat to really make the bike comfortable.
> 
> I changed the cranks last week to Tiagra compacts after having some creaking issues when powering up short, steep ascents and I have to say it was worth the investment. The bike feels quite a bit stiffer under power and shifts quicker and smoother.


After racking up some miles on my new Thudbuster ST, I can give it a ringing endorsement. The travel is less pronounced than the LT I have on my Fatboy, but it does a good job concealing the cracks and expansion joints as you go down the road. No noticable pedal bob either. The weight gain is less than 100 grams as the stock SSR post feels like it is made out of lead. The only negative aside from the small weight penalty is the offset, which combined with the long top tube on the Crossrip has me running my seat almost all the way forward, which could be an issue if you are short of arms.


----------



## mrribbits (Apr 25, 2014)

Paochow said:


> After racking up some miles on my new Thudbuster ST, I can give it a ringing endorsement. The travel is less pronounced than the LT I have on my Fatboy, but it does a good job concealing the cracks and expansion joints as you go down the road. No noticable pedal bob either. The weight gain is less than 100 grams as the stock SSR post feels like it is made out of lead. The only negative aside from the small weight penalty is the offset, which combined with the long top tube on the Crossrip has me running my seat almost all the way forward, which could be an issue if you are short of arms.


Yep I like the thudbuster on mine as well. It's a shame it adds so much weight, but the vibration relief on my lower back is well worth it


----------



## mrribbits (Apr 25, 2014)

Pics of my LTD below. Waiting for my Salsa Cowbell 2 bars to arrive in next week or so.



http://imgur.com/a


----------



## Irongrave (Mar 16, 2012)

valiant1974 said:


> We just bought a 2014 CrossRip Elite for my wife.
> 
> Does anyone know the weight of the stock Bontrager TLR wheelset? We're wondering if it's worth it to upgrade to something lighter.
> 
> Thank you.


I don't have the weight off hand for the wheel set though personally I would lose the SSr seat post and evoke saddle off the bat. lower investment for a good amount of weight lost.


----------



## Shocker99 (Apr 5, 2011)

valiant1974 said:


> We just bought a 2014 CrossRip Elite for my wife.
> 
> Does anyone know the weight of the stock Bontrager TLR wheelset? We're wondering if it's worth it to upgrade to something lighter.
> 
> Thank you.


I have been looking for the weight of the TLR wheels as well. Two nights ago I mounted 28mm Gatorskins on my 2 month old CR Comp to save weight. The stock wheelset felt pretty heavy in my hands.

I have already been discussing options with Dustin @ Southern Wheelworks.


----------



## Paochow (Jul 23, 2014)

+1. Switching to a carbon post will shave close to a half pound. I was amazed at how heavy it felt- I had a hard time telling which was heavier the Thudbuster or SSR, until I threw them on the scale.


----------



## valiant1974 (May 18, 2009)

mrribbits said:


> Pics of my LTD below. Waiting for my Salsa Cowbell 2 bars to arrive in next week or so.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a


Sweet looking bike!

I bought the Clement X'Plor MSOs 700x40c for my wife's CrossRip.


----------



## valiant1974 (May 18, 2009)

Shocker99 said:


> I have been looking for the weight of the TLR wheels as well. Two nights ago I mounted 28mm Gatorskins on my 2 month old CR Comp to save weight. The stock wheelset felt pretty heavy in my hands.
> 
> I have already been discussing options with Dustin @ Southern Wheelworks.


If anyone weighs the wheelset, post the results here for us please. I'm watching some used Stan's NoTubes wheels on eBay and I'm trying to justify the purchase.


----------



## valiant1974 (May 18, 2009)

Paochow said:


> +1. Switching to a carbon post will shave close to a half pound. I was amazed at how heavy it felt- I had a hard time telling which was heavier the Thudbuster or SSR, until I threw them on the scale.


Good advice on the seatpost... I swapped the Bontrager post for an extra Easton EC70 I had. It made a huge difference.


----------



## Cyclinglymie (Oct 3, 2013)

valiant1974 said:


> If anyone weighs the wheelset, post the results here for us please. I'm watching some used Stan's NoTubes wheels on eBay and I'm trying to justify the purchase.


I just bought Aksium One Disc on Easter sale for $239 shipped. If Biketiresdirect ever gets my tires in stock, then I'll get some accurate weights. (ordering chain whip too. Should have ordered it with Wheelset, I wasn't thinking. A duh moment..... actually the Aksium was a spur of the moment duh thing. Based on price...
Kysrium one pro disk good thing, Stans Alpha 340 good thing, Stan's Grail good thing.

Aksium one disc are still pretty heavy 1900g + something.

How ever, It will be nice to have two wheelsets on hand, summer/winter. Or even 28's on one, 38's on the other. and swap as needed. only $40 more for another SRAM cassette.


----------



## valiant1974 (May 18, 2009)

Cyclinglymie said:


> I just bought Aksium One Disc on Easter sale for $239 shipped. If Biketiresdirect ever gets my tires in stock, then I'll get some accurate weights. (ordering chain whip too. Should have ordered it with Wheelset, I wasn't thinking. A duh moment..... actually the Aksium was a spur of the moment duh thing. Based on price...
> Kysrium one pro disk good thing, Stans Alpha 340 good thing, Stan's Grail good thing.
> 
> Aksium one disc are still pretty heavy 1900g + something.
> ...


Thanks for the input on the Aksium wheelset. I purchased a set of Hope Hoops with Stan's Crest 29er wheels. I will ask the shop to weigh the OEM wheelset and post the results here.


----------



## Hein (Feb 15, 2015)

valiant1974 said:


> Thanks for the input on the Aksium wheelset. I purchased a set of Hope Hoops with Stan's Crest 29er wheels. I will ask the shop to weigh the OEM wheelset and post the results here.


Any update?


----------



## crankflips (Aug 1, 2006)

Hein said:


> Any update?


In case anyone still wants to know, the stock wheelset off my 2015 Crossrip LTD was 2.17 kg / 4.8 lbs.

That was without the bolt on skewers and tires.


----------



## sasebt (Jul 18, 2016)

Anyone tried to put 27.5 mtb wide wheels on a crossrip frame?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyclinglymie (Oct 3, 2013)

sasebt said:


> Anyone tried to put 27.5 mtb wide wheels on a crossrip frame?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Like WTB 650x47 Horizon tire? I am interested in if they fit! but I am not going to buy the stuff just to see.

However, If I did and they didn't fit.... It would be a good excuse to ditch the Crossrip for a Soma wolverine or something. :thumbsup:

Meh it sucks being on a budget..... hence the Crossrip elite.


----------



## Cyclinglymie (Oct 3, 2013)

BTW the Horizon 650x47 has same diameter as a 700x28. 

And we can and do run much larger tires on Crossrips. Like Clements X'Plor MSO 700x40 size.


----------



## sasebt (Jul 18, 2016)

Im thinking maybe giant revolt? The specs say you can put a 2.0 29er on it. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyclinglymie (Oct 3, 2013)

I normally like Giant, I hated the Revolt, and didn't like the Anyroad either. The newer Toughroad is really nice. None of them really match the Road Geo though. Revolt felt way dead. Anyroad is too much like a sit up bike. The Toughroad.... Well I wished I had miles and miles of fireroads Plus off the beaten paths to ride on. For my purpose it doesn't fit the need, but awesome bike. 

While I often want a flat bar bike for town/city stuff. I really want a bike that will go the 20 miles there and 20 miles back also. (at a decent pace without draining the fuel tank) Now, When I ride my Crossrip I just shoot for a 15 mph average and call it good. 

My biggest gripe about the crossrip is still the frame. I replace the ST BB with SM-BBR60 Outboard bearings. It helped a lot but not enough. 
So I suppose for me the only way to fix my issue is to move from a $1,200 bike to a $2,200 bike. 

specialized AWOL will also fit a 29x2.0


----------



## ph0rk (Jun 21, 2016)

crankflips said:


> In case anyone still wants to know, the stock wheelset off my 2015 Crossrip LTD was 2.17 kg / 4.8 lbs.
> 
> That was without the bolt on skewers and tires.


Did you happen to eyeball the interior width of the stock rims? Mine are currently filled with orangeseal, or I'd check :madman:


----------



## crankflips (Aug 1, 2006)

ph0rk said:


> Did you happen to eyeball the interior width of the stock rims? Mine are currently filled with orangeseal, or I'd check :madman:


Inner rim width on the stock rims is 17mm.


----------



## classic_erik (Aug 19, 2016)

Just got a new FSA carbon fiber seat post to replace the Bontrager SSR stock, anyone know what size clamp I need? Looking to ditch the anodized blue...

2015 Trek CrossRip Elite - 61"


----------



## Geralt (Jul 11, 2012)

classic_erik said:


> Just got a new FSA carbon fiber seat post to replace the Bontrager SSR stock, anyone know what size clamp I need? Looking to ditch the anodized blue...
> 
> 2015 Trek CrossRip Elite - 61"


Have you looked on the bottom side of the clamp? The size may be marked there.


----------



## sasebt (Jul 18, 2016)

so, is it possible to put 27.5" rims and 2.1" tires on the crossrip?

anyone tried it? is there a way to measure it?


----------



## wjphillips (Oct 13, 2008)

The issue will be chainstay and seatstay width.

First, mount 2.1 tires to 27.5 rims. Then measure from axle to widest part of the tire. Now do that same measurement from dropout on frame along chainstay. At that point measure width. Do same for seatstay. Now use calipers to measure tire width.

There should be 3mm of clearance on each side of the tire for mud clearance.


----------



## sasebt (Jul 18, 2016)

*27.5 on a crossrip*



wjphillips said:


> The issue will be chainstay and seatstay width.
> 
> First, mount 2.1 tires to 27.5 rims. Then measure from axle to widest part of the tire. Now do that same measurement from dropout on frame along chainstay. At that point measure width. Do same for seatstay. Now use calipers to measure tire width.
> 
> There should be 3mm of clearance on each side of the tire for mud clearance.


And the fork?

Anyways, I am still thinking about getting one of the newer models 1/2/3 now, so I don't have a crossrip anywhere near me to measure stuff. I need to pay it, before they order it... which sucks.


----------



## wjphillips (Oct 13, 2008)

Well, the front fork is not really the issue. It's the rear triangle that really limits tire width.

In fact, you could just leave the 700c wheel up front, and only swap the back wheel out to a 650B.


----------



## Cyclinglymie (Oct 3, 2013)

I thought about 650 x 2.1 for crossrip and then after I looked at investment Cost I decided the Crossrip frame just wasn't worth the time and effort. 

If I move to 650b I'll also be moving to thru axle and tapered steering. Besides the Crossrip frame is a Flexy sled anyways.


----------



## raresr10 (Nov 11, 2016)

Not an elite model but a crossRip comp model with few upgrades .
Ryde trace xc rim with novatec 712 hubs ...1400 gr wheels set weight and 105 2x10 groupset with sram gxp 36/46 cranckset
tyres are continental 700x42 puncture protection , but real 
width are 39 mm 
9.600 grams with pedals, I am very very happy with this bike


----------

